# Searching for links while in advanced edit



## GenJen54

I'm just curious if others have experienced this same problem.  It has happened on several occasions, and I know it's probably user error, but wanted to know if there was a correction, or simply a better way.

Here is the scenario. 

I am replying to a post in "advanced" mode.  I think, "Aha! What a genius I shall be.  I will place a link to other similar threads so the thread-starter will think I am brilliant and wonderfully helpful."

Off to search I go.  After finding the necessary link(s) and copying it, I hit the "back" button on my browser to return to my post.  When I get back to my post in its "advanced" form, it is on a gray background and the typeface is in a roman (serifed) font.  I also cannot make any edits, so basically lose any and everything I had written, and must now start over.

Is there a way around this? Am I just technically challenged? 

Thank you.  Muchas Gracias.  Merci.  Vielen danke.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi GenJen,

Vapor lock!   

Have you ever noticed how when guys--like me--can't get the lawnmower or car or chain saw to start, they walk a few steps away from the misbehaving machine, and say, knowingly, nonchalantly, and with conviction, "Vapor lock."

This is your virtual vapor lock. Same thing happens to me. I'll call the cybernetic vBulletin version of vapor lock "cache management." Now bear in mind it's probably something unrelated to the cache, but whenever I used to (!!) lose a reply in progress, I would mutter vaporlockian things like &*%$#@@%d cache management. 

Now, I use one of the many browsers that allow tabbed browsing. I go from my reply screen to the other tab, look up urls and other gems of wisdom, click on the WR reply tab, and paste away with merriment and glee.

I really don't understand why you and I have had this problem, but either tabbed browsing or opening multiple browser windows provides an easy solution.

VLC



			
				GenJen54 said:
			
		

> I'm just curious if others have experienced this same problem. It has happened on several occasions, and I know it's probably user error, but wanted to know if there was a correction, or simply a better way.
> 
> Here is the scenario.
> 
> I am replying to a post in "advanced" mode. I think, "Aha! What a genius I shall be. I will place a link to other similar threads so the thread-starter will think I am brilliant and wonderfully helpful."
> 
> Off to search I go. After finding the necessary link(s) and copying it, I hit the "back" button on my browser to return to my post. When I get back to my post in its "advanced" form, it is on a gray background and the typeface is in a roman (serifed) font. I also cannot make any edits, so basically lose any and everything I had written, and must now start over.
> 
> Is there a way around this? Am I just technically challenged?
> 
> Thank you.  Muchas Gracias.  Merci.  Vielen danke.


----------



## Jana337

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I really don't understand why you and I have had this problem, but either tabbed browsing or opening multiple browser windows provides an easy solution.
> 
> VLC


I use the same browser but I have tested this in another: The same result, unfortunately.

jana


----------



## GenJen54

To quote timepac in the "uninvited guests" thread:  "That's the second time you've made me laugh out loud today!" 

Alas, the dreaded VaporLock had not occurred to me.  Of course, I'm rather unexperienced in the theory seeing as my husband breaks out into a rash and runs away screaming whenever asked to perform duties that involve anything resembling mechanical apparatus (computers excepted).

From now on, I shall opt for the CTRL + t feature on my mozilla brower. 

Many thanks, as always, for the wise answer and great chuckle!  Belated congratulations on your 8,000th post!

GenJen


----------



## panjandrum

After losing stuff this way a few times, I normally keep several windows going at the same time - along with others to Google and a couple of reference sites.  This is great until I get confused about which one I am really using and which is the "use this to search or to review the thread".  One careless "close this window" can cause a lot of mild annoyance.

While on the subject, I have suffered something similar but perhaps quite different.
There is some fatal key, or key combination, that I occasionally hit while composing a reply - somewhere around the backspace key - that completely wipes me out.  
It happens when the topic is at its most entertaining and I am bursting with the need to get my five-pounds-worth posted
The screen whirls through various blurry pages in front of my eyes; there is a succession of small clicks.  
When it all settles down I am looking at a blank reply window, with all the wisdom of the last half-hour's research vanished - for ever.
I rather suspect there is no cure for this other than taking more care.
.


----------



## Jana337

panjandrum said:
			
		

> After losing stuff this way a few times, I normally keep several windows going at the same time - along with others to Google and a couple of reference sites. This is great until I get confused about which one I am really using and which is the "use this to search or to review the thread". One careless "close this window" can cause a lot of mild annoyance.
> 
> While on the subject, I have suffered something similar but perhaps quite different.
> There is some fatal key, or key combination, that I occasionally hit while composing a reply - somewhere around the backspace key - that completely wipes me out.
> It happens when the topic is at its most entertaining and I am bursting with the need to get my five-pounds-worth posted
> The screen whirls through various blurry pages in front of my eyes; there is a succession of small clicks.
> When it all settles down I am looking at a blank reply window, with all the wisdom of the last half-hour's research vanished - for ever.
> I rather suspect there is no cure for this other than taking more care.
> .


Hm... My Backspace key sometimes behaves like the back button in the browser. I have lost my work this way several times. Could it be this?

Jana


----------



## panjandrum

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hm... My <-- button, which is incoveniently located next to delete, sometimes behaves like the back button in the browser. I have lost my work this way several times. Could it be this?Jana


*AAAAHHHHHH - Jana you are a Gem.  That's IT!!* 
I've just tried it and backspace does exactly what you said.  BUT ONLY WHEN I'M OUTSIDE THE REPLY WINDOW.  So, all is well doing backspaces in the normal way, while typing in the window.  But if I go out of the window, say back a post or two to copy some text, then come back up here to delete something, forget to click my mouse in this window (or miss it), and hit about six backspaces - whirly clicky things happen at a speed dependent on the current connection speed.

Now all I have to do is to train myself not to let that happen.  I have just become backspacephobic


----------



## Jana337

panjandrum said:
			
		

> *AAAAHHHHHH - Jana you are a Gem.  That's IT!!*


 


> I've just tried it and backspace does exactly what you said. BUT ONLY WHEN I'M OUTSIDE THE REPLY WINDOW. So, all is well doing backspaces in the normal way, while typing in the window. But if I go out of the window, say back a post or two to copy some text, then come back up here to delete something, forget to click my mouse in this window (or miss it), and hit about six backspaces - whirly clicky things happen at a speed dependent on the current connection speed.


Oh yes, this description reminds me of my own bitter experience. 


> Now all I have to do is to train myself not to let that happen.


Hm, good luck! I have sort of been aware of this problem for a couple of months, which doesn't prevent me from repeating it again and again. 

Jana


----------



## cuchuflete

Now that we have heard from the PC world, here is the Mac version.  The left Shift key
selects and deletes text...sometimes lines, sometimes a paragraph.   My guess:  someone such as the previous owner who gave me this G4 did some keyboard mapping.
When you or I hit the wrong key sequence, the machine executes the equivalent of a macro.

I'll have to look for a way to disable kb mapping.  I'll let you know if this helps on the unix side of the galaxy.  You may want to do likewise in the gates of hell realm.  

As I mentioned to Panj yesterday, the unintended deletion of some 50% of what I write probably improves my post quality quite a lot, but it's a nuissance.


----------



## garryknight

Jana337 said:
			
		

> My Backspace key sometimes behaves like the back button in the browser.


It's meant to. It's been part of the specification since before Internet Explorer came into existence, I believe. And I'm pretty sure it's been a feature of every browser since. Also, apart from clicking the Back icon, the other way to go back a page is to press Alt+Left Arrow. You probably knew this last one but I've mentioned it just in case there's someone out there that doesn't.


----------



## Jana337

garryknight said:
			
		

> It's meant to. It's been part of the specification since before Internet Explorer came into existence, I believe. And I'm pretty sure it's been a feature of every browser since. Also, apart from clicking the Back icon, the other way to go back a page is to press Alt+Left Arrow. You probably knew this last one but I've mentioned it just in case there's someone out there that doesn't.


Yes, I often use Alt and both arrows. But I absolutely hate when backspace emulates the Back button. Garry, can it be disabled? 

Jana


----------



## garryknight

If you're using Linux, definitely. If you're using Windows, I've no idea, but probably. You'd have to ask a Windows expert how to do it, though.


----------

